# Most Surprising Team to Date



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Discuss.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Miss State.. What? I didnt expect em to be this good.. There, they get credit from me


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

UTEP, Oklahoma State, Pacific, Miss State and St. Peter's are all good choices but Air Force is my number 1.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

South Carolina in the SEC - they were picked to finish dead last in the SEC east but were playing KY a few days ago for the top spot in the east.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

South Carolina, Utah State, Purdue, San Diego St.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

South Carolina because if you all remember, I allready did expect Mississippi State to be this good.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

well I kinda figured that the Bulldogs would be in the top 25 because of getting L. Rob but this damn good? no

Stanford kinda surprises me.

and KU I didn't think that they would be in the top 3 of the Big 12 this year, too many losses and a new coach.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> South Carolina, Utah State, Purdue, San Diego St.


Why SDSU? They were picked by most to finish 4th through 6th and ahead of NewMex and Air Force. Right now they are 3-5 and one game out of last place.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Stanford. I certainly did not expect them to be undefeated as of this point of the year. I think I had them in the 20's in my preseason rankings.

St. Joes is not a surprise, I predicted them to lose no more then 3 games. 

Per Conference:
Big East - Rutgers. Hanging in at .500 in conference.

Big 12 - Oklahoma St. Did not see them as a top team at all.

SEC - Miss St. - I expected close to top 25, but not top 5. South Carolina as well.

ACC - Surpised by the dominance of their OOC play. Georgia Tech was a big surprise - seeing them live last year get trounced by SU with Bosh, I did not see a tourney team.

PAC-10 - Ugly conference. Only Stanford has impressed.

Big Ten - ????

Others: Louisville (was not expecting them to be a top 10 team), Air Force. Air Force in the top 25 -who would have believed it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> 
> 
> Why SDSU? They were picked by most to finish 4th through 6th and ahead of NewMex and Air Force. Right now they are 3-5 and one game out of last place.



Not hugely surprising, but they've played better than I expected.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Western Michigan. They get no love but they've played well and do have a quality win against USC early in the season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> Western Michigan. They get no love but they've played well and do have a quality win against USC early in the season.


USC is NOT a quality win, and far from it - they are #114 in the RPI. 

They do have a quality win against #31 UAB on the road.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

USC - I wrote them off in the East, but they have exceeded my expectations and THEN some..


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

How about Baylor? No one expected them to win ONE game all year and they've already won two Big 12 games...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> South Carolina because if you all remember, I allready did expect Mississippi State to be this good.


All the people who criticized you for putting Mississippi State so high in your polls earlier in the season need to apologize. :yes:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd have to go with Mississippi State or Pittsburgh. Who expected them to have 2 losses in February. Nobody. Honroable mention to South Carolina, Air Force, Vanderbilt, Oklahoma State, Southern Illinois, UTEP.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would say

Mississippi State

Stanford and st Joes for this being undefeated at this point


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I thought South Carolina could do some damage this year, but I never expected them to do what they've done. 

Miss. St. is a moderate surprise as well. 

Air Force? Well yeah, considering I was surprised they even have a basketball team.


----------



## Dxfan (Dec 30, 2003)

It has to be UTEP.

Look at the stats.

4-24 Last year

17-4 This year.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Southern Illinois For Sure


----------

